# Gun Week



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

So wheres everyone hunting for gun season ? Reason I'm asking is because I don't want to be by you slug throwing maniacs.........  .......Just Goofing with you. I am going to hunt some public woods and private woods......  ........Rich


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be in Hocking Co.off 595. Public land (Wayne forest) and private land close to Rockbridge.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Will Be By Tappan On Private Property..lots Of Deer This Yr.....


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

7.5 acres of massive deer Woods. 
Fishcrazy 
My boy is hunting this weekend inthe kadder stand with my 50 Cal. First Year
Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck to your son fish. I will be helping Worminator to get his daughter her first deer....................Rich


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Im heading to my uncles cabin in coshocton county. his property buts up with the conesville coal company property. so lots of land and lots of deer.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

i am spending the first day on about 500 acres of newly aquired private farm land in Clark county. It isn't the most populated area and there are no woods on the property at all, but a couple of fence rows and some grassy areas. I saw good sign the only time I was there that a few bucks are in the area so hopefully with the help of other hunters pushing deer from the few wood plots they will move through this property. Then on friday I will be hunting with my little bro in warren county. I am the day off from OSU and he has the day off from high school, so that should be good.

Everyone be safe out there


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm hunting new ground for the first time. Monday I will be in Perry County and Tuesday will be somewhere in Coshoction. Never been to either place before, going hunting with a guy from work. Hope to have good luck and wish good luck to everyone!!!


Be Safe


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If I make it out any it will be on my own land in Knox county. And hopefully nobody drops in here to say they are hunting the same private ground.  I was a bit frustrated last year with roaming hunters so it really takes my ambition away on going out with slug slingers when I don't know they are even around.

So everyone be safe and have a great week of hunting!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be hunting 50 acrs in noble co out side of cauldwell all week just wating for the guys over the hill to push them down on me


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Unfortunatley I'll be on public land this year. We lost our private property due to someone buying it. Not sure where I'll be hunting yet, probably either Lake Hope or Ohio Power, either way it'll be a war zone. Pray for me!


----------



## JohnBoat (Apr 21, 2004)

Columbiana near Lisbon or Athens depending on my brother's health, may not get out at all


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Athens county, near Athens.

Hope to meet up with Dale one night for dinner and stories.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

My sister and brother-in-law have 80 acres in Coshocton. There is always a ton of deer.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Either Athens County or near public land back home in Cambridge. Leaning towards Athens since I'm living here now, but we'll see


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Either stay closer to home and sleep in my bed @ night and hunt Fayette County which means tresspassers, trucks, ATV's, & high powered rifles

OR

Camp out in Muskingum County on 140 acres of private ground that I SHOULD have to myself and a couple other guys I know. 

Sounds like a no-brainer, but my Dad's health is too bad to make the trip this year and my brother has no time off since he just started a new job  

I don't really want to camp out and hunt alone for a week  

Since I already tagged my buck, I'll probably stay close to home


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I'll be hunting the same 600 acre tract of Wayne National forest in Hocking County that I've hunted every year since I've started deer hunting 25 years ago (whoa!  ). I've taken every deer and turkey that I have ever got from that same tract of land.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Well I'm usually in the Allegheny National Forest in Warren County, PA, with my 30-06 but no doe tag this year, so Athens is where I'll be. I'm beginning to learn that I'm in for WWIII down here. Staying home in Erie County for the first day or so,lol. Anyone in the Athens area that doesn't have any luck early and wants to get together to possibly put a small drive on, i'm up for it, even if most have to be dogs.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll Be Leaving Sun For Tappen Till Wed. Than Hit Medina On Weekend. Good Luck To All And Be Safe!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be in Guernsey county for a couple days.
I still have a Doe tag left to fill.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis, If I blank in Hocking do you have a seat for Saturday or Muzzle season


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I will for sure find you a seat Dale.
Just let me know!


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I hunt in Egypt Valley Wildlife Area in Belmont County.


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello to all! I'm heading out to Coshocton/Muskingum to go hunting with my father from the 25-28th. I usually hunted the coal mine areas. It's been about 10 years since I was last out there hunting when I was around 15 or 16. 

If anyone knows anywhere to stay please let me know (as always since I didn't reserve a hotel a year before everything is booked.) 

If there are no places to stay does anyone know where I can at least plug in a heater when were sleeping in the car possibly with our .:!  

Unfortunatly, I'm serious about sleeping in the car, I think it will be better than a tent like one time before! BBBUUUUUUUURRRRRRRR.

Thanks! - John (440) 308-6999


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Got 50 acres in Miami county, i got one tag left and it may not make it to gun week. If i get one before gun week ill get a third tag and go to Spring Valley wildlife area.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Is this an old post brought back or what? Dang Rich, I don't remember where we hunted back in 04. Was that the year that you..............................? I remember it now. Hey man, what happens at deer camp stays at deer camp.
I got one question....................... How are we gonna top that???? Remember when Earl fell off the stool and spilt beer on that guy??? OUCH, that's gonna leave a mark. Wanna play some darts????

worm


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

This year should be good. Got a bunch of steaks and Todd has the Duff Girl coming for entertainment. We gotta get that pole installed in the cabin................


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey, if theres extra room I'll entertain the duff girl while you hunt . 

I asked the guy at Wal-Mart something about hunting and he said "I never hunted, well the two leg deer a long time ago!"


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Ill be shooting Geese out of my backyard waiting on Muzzel season.
You guys Bang, Bang, shootem up.
Good Luck, be safe. and remember to duck when you hear a shot close to you.


----------

